# My Best Looking Fish... Post Yours!!



## Buckeyereavis

Show off what you have...!
*Cynotilapia Hai Reef:*








_*Zebra Obliqs:*_








_*Juvie Front Burundi:*_









Lemme know what you think....
show yours too!!!


----------



## effan07

Nice Fish
Heres Mine

Blue Dolphin (C. moori)









Giraffe Cichlid (N. venestus)









Bumblebee Cichlid (P. crabro)









Tangerine Peacock









Enjoy


----------



## exasperatus2002

Mine wont hold still long enough for a decent pic but here goes.....

Placidochromis electra- the deep water hap.










[/list]


----------



## Buckeyereavis

nice fish yall!


----------



## StructureGuy

Kevin


----------



## bigcatsrus

Now that puts my photos to shame ^^^


----------



## exasperatus2002

OMG Kevin. how did you get those colors? Incredible pics.


----------



## 98dak83cam




----------



## Buckeyereavis

NICE FISH


----------



## PaulineMi

and in his own tank......the old man: :lol:


----------



## aroussel

Structureguy, what are the fish in the first two photos? Nice fish.


----------



## Malawi_Marc




----------



## StructureGuy

aroussel said:


> Structureguy, what are the fish in the first two photos? Nice fish.


http://african-cichlid.com/BlueRockKrib.htm

http://african-cichlid.com/victoriae.htm

http://african-cichlid.com/allred.htm


----------



## TheBanker

nice fish everyone.


----------



## venustus19

Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius(male)


----------



## frank1rizzo

Troph Ilangi


----------



## Buckeyereavis

wow nice one


----------



## frank1rizzo

thanks buckeye


----------



## Buckeyereavis

i really like that dude!


----------



## Riceburner

one of my fave shots...









some of my other faves...


----------



## frank1rizzo

Nice shots!


----------



## F8LBITEva




----------



## Buckeyereavis

nice fish everyone!


----------



## Johnson14

Beatrice- my midas









my green terror (I no longer have)


----------



## Malawidolphin

Bhuda, my Chocolate cichlid, sorry for the flas reflection. (very dark corner)


----------



## bulldogg7

8" red devil


----------



## reptiler13




----------



## RedHaze




----------



## LowCel

Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## purusam

And here is some of my pictures.


----------



## Ronny_M

Some very nice pics and fish up there 

This is my fav/best looking fish at the moment...

Geophagus Columbian/Venezuelan.
In real life, he's alot more bluey/green than gold, I just cant seem to capture it 




























Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## limpert




----------



## stephen_australia

StructureGuy said:


> Kevin


Picture 2 is awsome, what are they?


----------



## F8LBITEva




----------



## Hawks




----------



## drungil14




----------



## bou

my best looking fish...


and some other fav..


----------



## bac3492




----------



## Buckeyereavis

cool


----------



## volatilesal

I really look amateur next to most of these, but here's my sunshine.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

^^^ WOW! What a gorgeous peacock!


----------



## clgkag

One of my favorites:


----------



## dwarfpike

Whom ever says new world cichlids don't have color to not only rival but exceed african rift fish ... obviously haven't seen that nano *clgkag*. :thumb:


----------



## clgkag

dwarfpike said:


> Whom ever says new world cichlids don't have color to not only rival but exceed african rift fish ... obviously haven't seen that nano *clgkag*. :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## pkut

Here is my favorite guy


----------



## BRANT13

all beatiful fish =D>


----------



## volatilesal

pkut: is that a dragon's blood?


----------



## BRANT13

i beleive so....these fish have many names to my understanding.


----------



## BlueMermaid

Very beautiful Pkut. So bright and vibrant!


----------



## chapman76

Pretty low on what I have now. Here are some of the ones I've had in the past.


----------



## 1adrenln

my dragon blood/strawberry peacocks

















my fav...debo! neolamp tret









ivory head









troph









dominant male acei....king of the tank right now

















calvus









just a cool pic!


----------



## BRANT13

that acei looks like a big brute


----------



## pkut

volatilesal, Yes, it is a Dragonblood. I breed them and after a lot of strains, I stuck with this one as my favorite.

BlueMermaid, Thank you for the nice compliments on him.


----------



## herny

here are mine my ventralis isnt all colored but thats him on a dull day


----------



## herny

here he is in his breeding dress


----------



## ChromisNZ

Gorgeous fish people :thumb: Here's several of mine, A Red Shoulder, Sunshine and an unidentified.


----------



## saturnine

here my satars...
venustus









livigstonii(nupcial dress)









protomelas taeniolatus









aulonocara beasnchi


----------



## Jago

Not my best looking fish but a couple of my favorite pics.










And my favorite...










He would just sit under that pad waiting to dart out and whack whatever dared to get close to that area. I don't know where the eggs where laid but it had to be close. He would shoot across the pond to hit a cat getting a drink.


----------



## angeljin17

My favs..

Ob









Usisya









Baenschi









Strawberry









Sulfurhead









Dolphin









Empress









T.Reef









Christyi









Mamela









Rubescens









Albino









Ahli









Chrysonotus


----------



## aFinFan




----------



## aFinFan




----------



## HawaiianRubyKing




----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

Below is my German fire. Least thats what I think it is. Not sure. Breeding male.









Below is my Strawberry Breeding male.









Eureka Red breeding male.


----------



## cichlidfeesh




----------



## ka2zesmi786

Here are a few of my fish in my 75 gal.


----------



## MCKP

Not my best picture but my most beautiful fish I would say.... he is about 3 1/2 inches right now... 
I will get better pics once the water clears more....
Bruce:


----------



## Danieljd352

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Danieljd352

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af1 ... d041-1.jpg

cant 4get my ebjd


----------



## mmd




----------



## iplaywithemotions

MCKP said:


> Not my best picture but my most beautiful fish I would say.... he is about 3 1/2 inches right now...
> I will get better pics once the water clears more....
> Bruce:


What a sexy fish! Post some more please!

Here is my albino:


----------



## calebjimz




----------



## NorthShore

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That fosso is beautiful, SF!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> thanks
> but still, I sent both of those fishes pictures to the gallery to be seen in the profiles section and those were never uploaded...*
Click to expand...

Don't be discouraged, the staff are a little behind in getting to the thousands of photos that have been submitted for the profile gallery.


----------



## NorthShore

My best looking cichlid....

Cichla Occelaris

_click it_


----------



## iplaywithemotions

^^ I want to go bass fishing in your aquarium!


----------



## nfrost

Both good looking fish in their own way...

Metriaclima fainzilberi OB Male










Melanochromis labrosus F1 Male


----------



## aji1217

beautiful cat...fish? from the middle east. (no she is really from the middle east, got her in Bahrain)

you guys have some nice looking fish! :thumb:


----------



## blue acara

some from me


----------



## BlackShark11k




----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

Jack Dempsey


----------



## stevezx2002

I'm not as good with the camera as you guys, but here it goes,
my smallest Yellow Lab, 1.5"









My new Yellow Lab, 2.5"


----------



## AlienAnchovies

took these about an hour ago with the nifty 50 lens


----------



## synistr

What type of fish is that in the third pic? I have one that looks very similar.


----------



## deadman

here are some victorians of mine and my 1 malawi species


----------



## aFinFan




----------



## aFinFan




----------



## aFinFan




----------



## benl.1036

Sorry abou the poor quality photos

the big guy








I know hes not a cichlid, but whatever








Young Red Empress male








Adult red empress male that wont hold still








Taiwan Reef Male








Sunshine Peacock? Please help me ID this guy








Hap Ahli/Fryeri male








1" Eureka Red albino-showing a lot of potential


----------



## Bootz0913

Here is a picture of my brute comp mabilibili.


----------



## F8LBITEva




----------



## CrazyCichlid

very nice thread idea. Great pics, will get a few of my own up soon.
cc


----------



## kyleodell




----------



## HeavycomestheAx

Nice fish everyone ^_^ !


----------



## HeavycomestheAx




----------



## Bruizer

what is the 2nd fish?


----------



## VioletRooster

Wow, so many of these types I have never seen before! So many gorgeous colors, I think I want more!


----------



## cichlidfeesh




----------



## Buckeyereavis

nice fish yall


----------



## F8LBITEva




----------



## a_c_arnold

Here's my best


----------



## sulcata2big

mick


----------



## sulcata2big

mick


----------



## robn69

Tangalawirifts
WOW!!  Love ur fish :drooling:


----------



## Fish addict

bump


----------



## Tangalawirifts

robn69 said:


> Tangalawirifts
> WOW!!  Love ur fish :drooling:


Thanks bud....maintenance on these guys is hardwork especially with a family.


----------



## Rivulatus

HereÂ´s some of mine


----------



## jagz

Beautiful fish. wow!


----------



## mrgreen

C.foae








B.tricoti








X.sp"Kilesa"








A.compressiceps









Cheers
Steve Green


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

Maleri Island


----------



## angeljin17

Here are some of my fav..


----------



## ~Firefly~

Brand new additions to my new Tang tank...

Lamprologus ocellatus


----------



## 2wheelsx2

One of my 2 EBJD juvies:










The next 2 are not cichlids, but I love them:

Sultan Pleco L264:










Hi fin Green Phantom L200a:


----------



## Rivulatus

Great looks! :thumb:


----------



## ~Firefly~

Sorry for samey photos but they're so fun to photograph!


----------



## ~2isted~




----------



## pomi




----------



## stevezx2002

a few of my favorites
Blood Parrot









Turqoise Severum


----------



## stevezx2002

I haven't been on here for a long time, here are some updated pics


----------



## PepoLD

P. Freddy









P. Jaguar









A. Midas









V. Argentea









Exc. Salvini


----------



## mthom211

These are my new favourates, only got them yesterdy.


----------



## jeaninel

Great looking fish everyone.

Here's Dozer, my Green Texas









And Spook, my Ctenopoma Acutirostre (not a cichlid, but one of my favs)


----------



## limpert




----------



## ridley25

This was a Tropheops sp. "red fin" I used to have when I had _no idea_ what I was doing.









kevin


----------



## crys

hi!

my favourite Fossorochromis rostratus big male


















aulonocara Fire fish









Fryeri









protomelas









livingstonii









placidochromis phenochilius Tanzania juvie









enjoy!


----------



## ws812

*crys* those are some beautiful fish you've got there!


----------



## LowCel




----------



## crys

ws812 said:


> *crys* those are some beautiful fish you've got there!


thank you alot!


----------



## pomi

When you show fish like that crys, I'm proud to be romanian and proud to know you 

GG!


----------



## chels1289

LowCel - that is amazing! He looks soo healthy 

Here goes my bubs:


----------



## crys

pomi said:


> When you show fish like that crys, I'm proud to be romanian and proud to know you
> 
> GG!


    hey, you re too kind ! thank you alot ! i ll do the best i can in order to create a space close to the malawian biotope for my haps..and for my soul..
romanian, german, african, it doesn t matter when you make thinks with love ...we are all of us african cichlids addicted ,,that s the point :thumb: :wink:

your tank and fishes are excellent, too! :thumb:

here re the last pics with my Fossie..




























i just can t take my eyes over this monster
enjoy! :fish:


----------



## kyboy

One of my favorites, ps. flavus
(not a good pic, but the fish is cool)


----------



## newday

My fav Nimdochromis Fusco Male 8" in my 220G African (died when heater failed and sent tank to 95F, all other fish survived, damnn)


----------



## TexasFishGuy

My male A. macmasteri with some of his fry. Unfortunately the female has since passed.


----------



## SamTHorn

Riceburner said:


> one of my fave shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my other faves...


I love the first one. Thanks for the share.

Cheers


----------



## Riceburner

Thanks. some recent ones...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=218192
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=218191


----------



## chronotrigger

Taiwan Reef


----------



## chronotrigger

Frontosa Kigoma and Red Jewel


----------



## Fevz

I love this one, because of it's colors









And I love this one because of it's silliness


----------



## stern




----------



## Sparrk




----------



## Sparrk

there is an other one I like, my babies P. Kenyi


----------



## bernie comeau

This is my best lookin' fish:


----------



## Fighting Cichlids!

Here are my two favorite, because they are 2 of the 3 that are left after some recent tank troubles, and because i've had them the longest.

My African Featherfin (4 years)



And my Bumble Bee Brutus (5+ years)


----------



## angeljin17

My fav:


----------



## Dieselfool

Two of my favorites.


----------



## kyboy

My fav polit


----------



## Manoah Marton

Nice fish everyone! Here's my big calvus...my favorite, and IMO best looking fish...


----------



## Petrochromislover

here is a couple pics of my male petrotilapia microgalana nkhata bay


----------



## PiePuncher

I have so many beautiful large adults. I will post a few.

Taiwan Reef









German Red Peacock









orange leleupi









Prot. Tanzania liuli... Not best photo but beautiful fish.









Oto. Lithobate.









I have about 30 more that are just as colorful.... All fish are in my show tank..


----------



## CoolCichlid

Here's mine: 









It's nothing compared to yours but it means to me.


----------



## shovelnose

Can't recall the name at this moment. And my old Bi color 500


----------



## naegling23




----------



## NoiR

Hello crazy cichlid people! New member signing up...
Thought I'd start by posting some shots of my cichlids I've taken during the few past years:









here's a Krobia sp. Xingu male showing off, while trying to get his wife to some spawning action... in which he didn't succeed unfortunately. 









a group shot of Geohagus sp. "Tapajos Red Head"









G. sp. "Tapajos Red Head" telling me to back off with my camera. The first spawning attempt ongoing...









Few Cichlasoma dimerus and G. sp. "Tapajos Red Head"... the only two species of cichlids I have at the moment.









a sideshot of my tank setup

- volume
150*50*60cm 450l

- equipment
Eheim 2075 external filter
Eheim 2028 external filter
Hydor Koralia 4 stream pump
JÃƒÂ¤ger 300w heater
2*Giesemann Nova II 70w HQI lights
2*Ikea Gruva halogen spot lights for evening lighting

- plants
Microsorum pteropus - java fern
Microsorum pteropus "narrow" - narrow leaf java fern
Staurogyne sp.

- fish and snails:
Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Red Head"
Cichlasoma dimerus
Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki - Dwarf Loach
Ancistrus sp. L71/L181
Hemiancistrus subviridis L200 - Green Phantom Pleco
Baryancistrus sp. L81 - Gold Nugget Pleco
Melanoides tuberculata - Malaysian Trumpet Snail

You can find my photo gallery and video gallery from my signature.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Jonesboy75

A few pics of my adult Metriaclima Fainzilberi 'Makonde' OB male. These are known by many in the hobby as "marmalade cats". I also have a few juvenile male OBs and am hoping to set the strain to produce nothing but OB males shortly.


----------



## Manoah Marton

NoiR...TANK OF THE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is an amazing aquarium! I love how the aquascape goes from 'driftwood pile' to 'open water'. It really looks good.
And naegling23, your shots are very nice too...especially the bristlenose lol.
And finally Jonesboy25, neat pics...were they of your fish spawning? might want to work on clarity a little :thumb:


----------



## Jonesboy75

Manoah Marton said:


> NoiR...TANK OF THE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That is an amazing aquarium! I love how the aquascape goes from 'driftwood pile' to 'open water'. It really looks good.
> And naegling23, your shots are very nice too...especially the bristlenose lol.
> And finally Jonesboy25, neat pics...were they of your fish spawning? might want to work on clarity a little :thumb:


They're not spawning yet. The male's ready but the female looks to need a few more days. As for the clarity, it could definitely be better but I don't take many digital pics so I'm not really sure I want to invest a substantial amount of money in a high-quality camera that won't be used very often. I could probably get better pictures if I took the time to tinker with my current camera's aperture, etc.. I may try to get some clearer pictures tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## naegling23

thanks manoah!

Unfortunately I no longer have either the ram or the apisto, but I really like the picture of the ram...my tank is so different from when those pictures were taken, I have to start doing some more.


----------



## Gomba11

PaulineMi, I LOVE your yellow lab, he's so vibrant!


----------



## NoiR

Manoah Marton said:


> NoiR...TANK OF THE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That is an amazing aquarium! I love how the aquascape goes from 'driftwood pile' to 'open water'. It really looks good.


  Thanks for your nice comments Manoah! Very encouraging! Glad you like the aquascape. To me it's not perfect, but there's always something you want to change in your own tank, right? It is never ready or complete... I guess that's the way it should be though. Keeps this hobby interesting.


----------



## EF9sleeper




----------



## kyboy

My maingano






































Cyno.sp. Hara


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *EF9sleeper*,

Great looking fish. What are they?

Hi *NoiR*,

Amazing Krobia sp. Xingu, thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## EF9sleeper

Thank you. Archocentros Nanoluteus "Rio...C...something" lol. I have them with 30 cardinals, 6 albino cories, 2 albino BN.


----------



## infotech

Here's my favorite Tawian Reef with a Yelow Lab sneaking up on him. When he swims around his body flashes tourquise, blues and greens depnding on how the light hits him.


----------



## christopher1325




----------



## BoilerFan

Tie for me:

White KNight Ahli









Walteri


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

Tie for me too, because my oscar hasn't gotten his coloration yet...

Female pink con in breeding dress









Male firemouth









And the male black con snuck in there...


----------



## lovedemfish

Cool fish and pics guys :thumb:

I'm still new with my photography.

Blue Dolphin 1









Blue Dolphin 2









Yellow Labs 1









Yellow Labs 2









Masked Julie 1









Masked Julie 2









Masked Julie 3









Masked Julie 4 - Here you can see a fry right in front of the father's mouth, another above him & a bigger fry behind his tail









Masked Julie 5









Masked Julie 6









Masked Julie 7









Masked Julie 8


----------



## chels1289

About 8 months old:


----------



## Tangalawirifts

chels1289 said:


> About 8 months old:


I like!


----------



## chels1289

Haha, thanks, he's soo beautiful!
Dedicated my whole tank to him


----------



## PiePuncher

Here is a few more beautiful fish.
























He is a little beat up


----------



## EvyOsh

My Cichlid collection,

1.star sapphire 
2.red dragon
3.yellow lab 
4.redfin borleyi

and benga sunshine photo coming up


----------



## Old Newbie




----------



## Old Newbie




----------



## BlueSunshine

There are some mighty fine looking fish in this thread!!!!

One of our Yellow labs.


----------



## XpensiveWino

A few of mine


----------



## XpensiveWino

One more


----------



## XpensiveWino

Last one from me


----------



## BlueSunshine

One of our moorii blue dolphin males.


----------



## BlueSunshine

One of our super red bristlenose.


----------



## james1983

Here's one


----------



## caldwelldaniel26

Here's a few, just got back from a week long cruise and the fish are a little too excited to take good pictures lol.


----------



## scubacrazy123

There are so many beauties in this thread, but I wish people would label their pics with the name of the fish.
Obviously, some do, but quite a few don't.
As a newcomer to cichlids I am trying to learn what they look like. A label is essential for the idiots like myself !!
Just my opinion, obviously.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> Here's a few, just got back from a week long cruise and the fish are a little too excited to take good pictures lol.


1- "sunshine" peacock 
2- "tangerine tiger"
3- "deep water hap" 
4- "red top Lwanda"
5- "blue dolphin" hap 
6- "yellow blaze" lithobates
I listed the common names instead of scientific names so it's easier to find in most local fish stores.


----------



## scubacrazy123

That's brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## BlueSunshine

One of our young pseudotropheus saulosi males strutting his stuff!!! :lol:


----------



## The Morning

One of my favorites. Not a great photo but best I could get without breaking out the camera.


----------



## BlueSunshine

Very nice pictures everyone!!! =D> Keep them coming !!! opcorn:


----------



## BlueSunshine

One of our very young 3" male Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) from days gone bye.


----------



## Kevin in Ky

Metriaclima sp. ''Msobo'' Magunga


----------



## BlueSunshine

One of our young 4.5" Dimidiochromis strigatus males and a young female in the same group. We are really enjoying these!!!!!!


----------



## Kleovoulos

Julidochromis marksmithi (Kipili)


----------



## Kleovoulos

Chindongo saulosi "Taiwan Reef" male








female


----------



## BlueSunshine

This is probably the hardest mbuna, for us, to get to color up. But it has been well worth the wait!!!!

cynotilapia afra "cobue"


----------



## BlueSunshine

This ole gal has been with us for quite a few years. She is almost 6" in length.You can see one of the darker females behind her. These have been with out a doubt the best fish we've kept.

Labeotropheus Fuelleborni- Female


----------



## DutchAJ

BlueSunshine: those both look beautiful!


----------



## BlueSunshine

Here is a pic of another female we've had for a long time too.

Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Female


----------



## james1983

My all time favorite hap, fossochromis rostatus.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26

james1983 said:


> My all time favorite hap, fossochromis rostatus.


I also really like the fossorochromis rostratus but I can't find any big enough to survive in my tank...


----------



## Tdhays7

my new addition and prized possession. Electric Blue JD


----------



## BlueSunshine

This group of fish has been doing very well for us. Very active breeders!!!!

Protomelas sp. "hertae"


----------



## davidmiles7

Been in the tank for a while now


----------



## BlueSunshine

Bought this fish many years ago when he was only 1.5" in length. He is now the tank boss at 7.5" One of the best we've ever had the pleasure of raising.

Pseudotropheus Williamsi North "Makonde"


----------



## Old Newbie

Not necessarily one of my best looking fish, but is a vary nice female Kenyi, and, motherhood is beautiful. She usually spits after 21 days, she is now on day 23. I guess as she matures shes is getting better at keeping her babies safe as you can get a glimpse of them in her mouth safe and sound!


----------



## BlueSunshine

Here is a pic of one of our male labeotropheus fuelleborni. He has been the stud of all studs in our home!!!! :lol:

Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Male


----------



## BlueSunshine

This bright little feller has had a busy week with the ladies!!! :lol:

Aulonocara baenschi


----------



## BlueSunshine

Here is what my wife loves to see. This is the OB side of our fuelleborni we keep, males come blue barred and OB. All the females come OB. This particular male, not full grown, is just over 5 inches in length.
The blue barred male on this page above and the OB female at the top of this page are the parents of this one.

Labeotropheus Fuelleborni- OB Male


----------



## Tonyk2675




----------



## DJRansome

Wish my jewels would look like that.


----------



## BlueSunshine

Here is a fish that does very well for us. We have groups spread out among our tanks. This little male is about 2.5" in length.

Cynotilapia zebroides (Jalo Reef)


----------



## Electricyellow3




----------



## BlueSunshine

Sciaenochromis fryeri - Male


----------



## TheMick

My OB Peacock & Strawberry Peacock.


----------



## JujceBox

Picture of the grey-ish blue one is the male, and the blue and black is the female.


----------

